

Ask HN: Why open a startup when you can opt for civil services?? - shark123

Recently I had a major discussion with my friend about opening a startup. We had a good idea and some motivation. After working for about 2 weeks he left saying that he is interested in the civil services and he plans to study for it. Moreover he also tried to convince me for leaving this and moving in his direction. As of now I`m alone and utterly demotivated. Pls comment.
======
mgkimsal
Your friend doesn't have the temperament for standing alone with his own ideas
and trying to make them work. This is not a criticism, just an observation.
You're seeing that yourself right now. Wish him well, stay friends, but if
you're motivated in a different direction, follow that direction.

If you get this demotivated about one setback, perhaps you don't quite have
the temperament either. You'll need to make sure you've got the stomach for
this path before you spend too much more time in that road.

This may not be the time for you to do your startup idea right now, for a
whole host of reasons. Don't take it as a sign that something is wrong with
you, but that you're simply not ready.

Take a few deep breaths...

------
LeBlanc
The #1 reason to start your own company is because you will have fun doing it
and you have a strong undeniable urge to turn your ideas into reality.

It is not for everyone, so don't be discouraged by your friend leaving, but
let this be a learning experience that who you bring on to work on your on
your idea is extremely important.

------
hga
What country are you in? (I'm guessing not the US since there isn't much to
study to join civil services here.)

